# NOS 7D Maglite Bulbs



## Tractorshaft (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

I picked up some of the only 7D Maglite bulbs (In Mag packaging) I have ever seen a year or so ago. I dont own a 7D light and would be happy to let them go to anyone who has one of these lights. I am not looking to make any money on them, simply what I paid and whatever it costs to ship them, a couple of bucks at most I would imagine. For your viewing pleasure...












Just shoot me a PM if you want them (two packages) and I will gladly send them on.

Jerry


----------



## petersmith6 (Feb 21, 2010)

now thats just porn...just porn.

only got the 6c and 6d.i dont think the 7d ever made it to the UK.


----------



## maurywhurt (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi - I'm in the market for a couple of these bulbs and noticed your post from a couple of years ago, and just thought I'd ask if you still had them. If so, how much would I owe you including shipping to Black Mountain, NC, 28711?

Thanks!
Maury


----------

